# simmons hardware Banner



## hotrod62 (May 5, 2013)

this is one of my recent finds a Banner Simmons hardware bicycle I'm going to take a wild guess and say maybe Shelby built 1920's or 30's anyone with a similar bike or any info on this one it would  be greatly appreciated  thanks.........


----------



## dougfisk (May 5, 2013)

hotrod62 said:


> this is one of my recent finds a Banner Simmons hardware bicycle I'm going to take a wild guess and say maybe Shelby built 1920's or 30's anyone with a similar bike or any info on this one it would  be greatly appreciated  thanks.........




I'll go along with the shelby ID... that Colson rack should get you some inquiries...


----------

